# Who names their fish?



## pdoyle2 (Sep 17, 2009)

So this isn't really a great question I was just curious, who names their fish? I recently got a bunch of fish and people keep telling to name them, it got me thinking, how many people actually do name their fish?


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

My husband and I name a lot of our fish, at least the ones that stick around a while. 
Let's see... 
Our dragon goby is Atticus; our female dalmatian molly is known as "Mama"; our gold dust molly is names "WallyMolly" because we rescued her from Wal-Mart; one of our bettas is named "Morph" because he was almost white when we bought him and now he's really dark; our fire red gourami is named Ember; our horseface loach is named Seabiscuit; and our African Butterflyfish are named Abe and Mary, after Lincoln and his wife


----------



## MairaLuvFishes (Mar 26, 2010)

horseface loach.. that sounds interesting!!  

I name my fishes, usually after I've had them for a while & I see what kind of "personality" they have. My dragon goby's I named Harry & Lloyd after dumb & dumber because they look so goofy when they eat LOL! One of my black moor goldfishes is "Dyson" because he sucks on everything so hard sometimes the gravel sucks into his mouth & he has to spit it out! I named my guppies romeo & juliet. Actually, I think they are guppies- that's what I was told @ the pet shop. They have a pink/orange heart on their body and I got a boy& a girl so= romeo & juliet. I could go on but yeah, I name my children..


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)

not me. naming a fish makes u emotionally attached to them and when they die its painful hence no naming!


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

That's why I don't name our guppies... I always pick them out at stores for their beauty and then a lot of them die so I never name them


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

I don't name my fish. Even the ones I have had for years or my favorites. My caecilians don't have names either. I can identify individual fish out of groups and know personalities of some of the more "personable" fish. No names though, I don't see a need for them. When referring to them its either "fish" "guys" "girl" "boy" or I just stick with common name. Angels, emps(emperors), rummies....


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Every now and then I will name a fish. Currently there is only one fish with a name in my tank: Old Blondie. He is a several years old albino bristlenosed pleco. 

When I was in college I had 2 fish that I named: A comet goldfish with clear tips on its fins. That was Goldie Hawn. And I had a beautiful purple Betta. He was named VHS.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

no more naming. I cried when 'goldie" died (a female angel). I couldn't keep track of that many anyway. lol. Even the cat is "Cat", or "Hey you" even though my sister named her.


----------



## duke33 (Jun 9, 2007)

Only my feeders...monday, tuesday, wenesday...


----------



## Ace (Mar 16, 2010)

I name my Bettas, Oscars, Catfish, and some other fish but not my guppies and danios, it gets to hard. My other fish that has a name is my rainbow who I named Gourami, I use to have a gourami named Rainbow so I felt it was appropriate


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

eh, don't normally name my fish unless some other person sticks a name on em... like my roommate named my fist male betta Mr. Creosote. cause he ate alot. But aside from that, general no I do not name my fish. Same reason why i don't name cats.


----------



## Gourami Freak (Mar 6, 2010)

i only name the cute ones... problebly isnt the best idea because when they die i get even more atached to them.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Just my Knives. Pepe Jr. and Brownie.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

named my 1st BGK.....wound up dead the next day.....named a few more that wound up dead......stoped with that. havent lost a fish till the tanks crashed.


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

currently all my fish have names but when I had a school of tiger barbs I didn't. I guess if I have distinct fish, they get a name but if its a school where they all look alike I don't. 
I waited 2 weeks once before I gave a name so I need they were a keeper.


----------



## JoeCoolTM (Mar 16, 2010)

yeah me and my fiancee name ours as well. My green terror is Jack the Ripper, My texas cichlid is Avatar, my yellow lab is Colonel Mustard, My blue lobster is Dr. Manhattan and my albino peacock is Terminator because of his red eyes lol i have more fish but those are the main ones lol


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

A Bushynose Pleco named "Shamgar"


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I only named Eric the Fish. He is a injured cichlid. 

I suppose it would be more funny if he was a halibut, but I dont think that would be physically possible to keep.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i don't name fish.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

thats cos u have way to many 2 name sir!


----------



## sharkbait (Feb 14, 2010)

It never fails, the only fish that ever die on me are the ones I name.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

lol Bait. welcome to my world!


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

i once named a molly after my recent ex.....the fish died....she didnt....read between the lines!


----------



## drockin13 (Mar 29, 2010)

My betta is named Charlie. After Charlie Pace from LOST.

My African Dwarf Frog is Alejandro. The red wagtail platy is Romance. My black molly is Darko.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

drockin13 said:


> My betta is named Charlie. After Charlie Pace from LOST.
> 
> My African Dwarf Frog is Alejandro. The red wagtail platy is Romance. My black molly is Darko.


Are you by any chance a Lady Gaga fan? :lol:


----------



## drockin13 (Mar 29, 2010)

You've caught me!


----------

